# Alligator?



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So i've been trying to do some research on Dosia. The guy who bought him has his ped so I have been trying to find his parents online peds, no luck. So I gave them a call and talked to the girl for a while. She said that Dosia's litter was a mix of Colby and Alligator. I have heard of Colby but have no clue about Alligator, has any one heard of this blood line? When I do google search it keeps bringing up actual alligators:hammer: is this a real blood line or did she make some thing up that sounded good?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Alligator is an old pit dog.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [380] :: PLUMBER'S ALLIGATOR


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

so it isn't a actual blood line, do you think they ment this dog was in his ped? I'm confused?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> so it isn't a actual blood line, do you think they ment this dog was in his ped? I'm confused?


He has produced many good dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> He has produced many good dogs.


Oh ok mabye they ment that that he was in the parents ped some where. I was wondering why I didn't find any thing. Thanks for the info :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So they emailed me a pic of Dosia's parents unfortunatly its a bad photo copy of and old pic. Dosia's mom was only a year old so it's a 3 year old photo. but what do you think?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> So i've been trying to do some research on Dosia. The guy who bought him has his ped so I have been trying to find his parents online peds, no luck. So I gave them a call and talked to the girl for a while. She said that Dosia's litter was a mix of Colby and Alligator. I have heard of Colby but have no clue about Alligator, has any one heard of this blood line? When I do google search it keeps bringing up actual alligators:hammer: is this a real blood line or did she make some thing up that sounded good?


Do you recommend any sites to trace dog's ancestry?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Do you recommend any sites to trace dog's ancestry?


I'm sorry, I didn't have much luck I was just trying to find online peds but its so hard unless you have their registry number or paper name. Some times they are under their paper name not their call name so it gets a bit confusing. Sorry I couldn't be more help some one else might know.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

are you sure it was alligator and not gator?
there both good dogs
but some times get confused


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [110] :: (CRENSHAW'S) RODRIGUEZ' GATOR (4XW)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> are you sure it was alligator and not gator?
> there both good dogs
> but some times get confused


Oh no, she said Alligator but I cant quiet be sure if they ment gator or not. Oh well I love the boy no matter what I was just wondering a little about his ancestry and if there were bigger dogs like him.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

BEST BET IS TYO GET A PED OR GET A COPY OF THE PED THEY HAVE THEN POST IT IM SURE WE ALL COULD HELP WITH THAT


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> BEST BET IS TYO GET A PED OR GET A COPY OF THE PED THEY HAVE THEN POST IT IM SURE WE ALL COULD HELP WITH THAT


Cool thanks. I asked them to email me a copy of both parents peds so l will post them when l get them. :woof:


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

kg420 said:


> So i've been trying to do some research on Dosia. The guy who bought him has his ped so I have been trying to find his parents online peds, no luck. So I gave them a call and talked to the girl for a while. She said that Dosia's litter was a mix of Colby and Alligator. I have heard of Colby but have no clue about Alligator, has any one heard of this blood line? When I do google search it keeps bringing up actual alligators:hammer: is this a real blood line or did she make some thing up that sounded good?


It's definetly a real bloodline.Most of my dogs are down from Alligator in some way or another,My advice would be to go to ADBA and get a pedigree,then you'd know.


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

..................................


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Alligator is an old pit dog.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [380] :: PLUMBER'S ALLIGATOR


I saw some of those dogs had CH by their name. Where this CH in the []? Cause i heard their name a lot and didnt think they were CH in the show ring?


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

............................


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Might also have been Plumbers Alligator as well. Lotta folks refer to him as the Gator dog.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't have much luck I was just trying to find online peds but its so hard unless you have their registry number or paper name. Some times they are under their paper name not their call name so it gets a bit confusing. Sorry I couldn't be more help some one else might know.


I have all the parent's & Lex's information just haven't officially sent his paperwork in.. No worries I'll figure it out when I have time or feel like doing it, whichever comes first .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I have all the parent's & Lex's information just haven't officially sent his paperwork in.. No worries I'll figure it out when I have time or feel like doing it, whichever comes first .


cool, my problem was that I didn't buy Dosia. The guy who origionaly paid for him has his ped. He was stolen from his first owner by his girlfriend cause he was choking him till he passed out. She thought he shouldn't own any pets. We found the owners of his parents about 2 weeks after we got him, I was just curious to see what his blood line and anscestors were like. Hopefully they will send me copies soon.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Most people when referring to alligator, mean Plumber's Alligator. However, i have had some people refer to Hammond's Alligator too.
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=188314


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

Alligator was a champ in the pit...


----------

